# Starbucks doing well!



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Despite what people think of Starbucks, according to this they are doing something right - financially at least.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-33646397

I'll admit to using Starbucks occasionally. A work colleague has a friend who is a manager at a local Starbucks so we pop in to see him every now and then. And it's one of only a handful of places to get a coffee 24 hours a day, which can be a necessity at certain times.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Wouldn't piss on them if they were allergic to piss


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Jedi oh said:


> Despite what people think of Starbucks, according to this they are doing something right - financially at least.


Profit line isn't a guarantee of quality. Nestle make a mint out of coffee but don't do much for quality.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Total Starbucks visited by me - 0


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Just to be clear, I wasn't suggesting their coffee is a quality product, just that their business model is working.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

It is when you structure your business to avoid paying as much corporation tax as you should. I avoid the place, terrible coffee made on auto machines.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Jedi oh said:


> Just to be clear, I wasn't suggesting their coffee is a quality product, just that their business model is working.


you are forgiven, it's just th S word provokes many emotions on the forum , perhaps I should go and try one today and see what it's like.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Wouldn't piss on them if they were allergic to piss


Imagine being allergic to p*ss, now that would be inconvenient.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Imagine being allergic to p*ss, now that would be inconvenient.


Especially in the event of a jellyfish sting, you'd have to decide what was worse


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Floating means that they will only concern themselves with satisfying their shareholders. At present that seems to be a very simple trick as their customer base is solely concerned with convenience which fits nicely into their business model of market saturation to keep down competition.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Well yes, in the same was as McDonalds and Pret they are everywhere, and very busy.

It's a good brand that people want, despite being a poor quality product.

The commodity market and speciality market are very different things.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> you are forgiven, it's just th S word provokes many emotions on the forum , perhaps I should go and try one today and see what it's like.


You'll only regret it and feel dirty and ashamed afterwards with no shoes in your hands to do the "walk of shame" away.

John


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Every now and then i grab a coffee from one of these chains, yes it sucks, but needs must when your on the road...

It does though make me realise that the money i spend on coffee is worth every penny!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> Every now and then i grab a coffee from one of these chains, yes it sucks, but needs must when your on the road...
> 
> It does though make me realise that the money i spend on coffee is worth every penny!


same here, has to be done very occasionally, more with the fast food shite for me though. But yes, it reminds you how crap it really is....


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Every now and then i grab a coffee from one of these chains, yes it sucks, but needs must when your on the road...
> 
> It does though make me realise that the money i spend on coffee is worth every penny!


i find the costa bean to cup machines in petrol stations fit the bill for an on the road caffeine hit , plus also if I bumped into any of you lot I would just say I was buying it for the big issue guy .


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Can be tough when on the road a lot with work, I know that position but I can't take it any more, has to be tea for me know.

However if I am staying away with work I often book my hotel in line with the Has Bean map of cafes they supply so I can try somewhere new out and get a decent hit in the morning. This sounds a bit like an opening statement at an AA meeting :S


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Thecatlinux said:


> i find the costa bean to cup machines in petrol stations fit the bill for an on the road caffeine hit , plus also if I bumped into any of you lot I would just say I was buying it for the big issue guy .


Interestingly, when they first started popping up a year or two ago I was pretty impressed with the coffee they made (relatively speaking), was as good as the coffee they made in their shops (not saying much), but the machines, likely through so-so maintenance have got steadily worse over the past year or so, and now some of them produce an awful undrinkable coffee (much like Starbucks).


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Can't bring myself to pay for shite coffee. Would rather just have a soft drink or water if there's nothing decent available.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Dylan said:


> Interestingly, when they first started popping up a year or two ago I was pretty impressed with the coffee they made (relatively speaking), was as good as the coffee they made in their shops (not saying much), but the machines, likely through so-so maintenance have got steadily worse over the past year or so, and now some of them produce an awful undrinkable coffee (much like Starbucks).


I think the same, wasn't sure if my expectations were higher these days or they're getting steadily worse.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Perhaps chemical caffeine from a Pro Plus is better than the options available?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Can't bring myself to pay for shite coffee. Would rather just have a soft drink or water if there's nothing decent available.


+1

Use the opportunity to have a caffeine free day


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

At least they're also, apparently, starting to pay some tax: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/retailandconsumer/11749690/How-Starbucks-woke-up-and-smelt-the-coffee-on-tax-and-technology.html


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

garydyke1 said:


> +1
> 
> Use the opportunity to have a caffeine free day


That makes sense, wait...


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Obsy said:


> It is when you structure your business to avoid paying as much corporation tax as you should. I avoid the place, terrible coffee made on auto machines.


Agreed


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

See the Adam Hills comment in my sig.









Lets hope that more independents start making money.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

jlarkin said:


> At least they're also, apparently, starting to pay some tax: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/retailandconsumer/11749690/How-Starbucks-woke-up-and-smelt-the-coffee-on-tax-and-technology.html


Yes, proudly paying lots of tax they say. £20m a year for two years regardless of profit and the UK is only just profitable? Balls. They previously structured their company to divert monies to other areas thereby reducing their profitability and requirement for corporation tax. No company trades and expands at the rate they have in a different country for over 13 years without making a profit.

They admit they were surprised at the negativity and strength of emotion by consumers when the news broke. Footfall dropped and they had to do something. £20m sounds huge to most people and has restored their faith in the company - they've seen the light and are making amends. However the accountant and cynic in me thinks they knew what they were doing and never expected to get caught. They know they need to make a big gesture and the amount will be affordable and less than what they would have paid had they not structured in such a way. They still come off better financially.

Still awful coffee, even their filter is bad. Costa express machines are drinkable when on the road, I need caffeine and no chance of an aeropress. Often plump for a bottle of water though.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Can't bring myself to pay for shite coffee. Would rather just have a soft drink or water if there's nothing decent available.


I never thought I would come to the point where I wouldn't want one (a coffee not Starbucks)! It's not even the paying for really it's that I don't actually want it anywhere near my mouth or taste buds.

At first I felt a bit uncomfortable and a bit like a 'coffee snob' or whichever title you wish to assign me derogatory or not. It was probably not helped by my partner taking the pi** and saying stuff to do with me choosing not to while she would sit there enjoying hers and I sat there with my smoothie (I like smoothies though lol) or water along with kids.

Came to the conclusion why am I even slightly uncomfortable, if it's yuk why would I even consider putting it in my mouth let alone pay for the privilege.

Oh and the last Starbucks I had I swore I never would again, it was a burnt milk, water cappa which I actually had a problem trying to detect even the slightest hint of coffee added. I didn't even finish it, shockingly bad......


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

First few times I declined coffee in front of family because it looked a bit ropey there was a bit of chiding but it's stopped now. My mum, who'd normally get a cappa no matter where she was, has started exercising a bit of QC now which is a massive step


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

If unsure I don't even take the chance anymore. Partner is in total acceptance of it but it seemed weird to her to just stop and took it kinda personally which was odd.

I think it may at first have been due to her resenting the fact 'I didn't want to, or worse refused to have a coffee with her' in her head. Where as that wasn't the case just I refused to drink coffee in certain establishments and would have something else not refuse to go in. Seemed somewhere in her head I had removed one of the few relaxing chill times we can grab from her by not joining her in a coffee, like a snub if you will even though still sat there do the same things with a replacement drink. Odd creatures people are.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

My family have stopped asking if I want a coffee and no longer rib me or get insulted when I take my aeropress to theirs. If we're out they ask about the kit and why I'm not having a coffee so are trying to take an interest. They still think my "hobby" is far too expensive but are happy to sup the results!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Obsy said:


> and no longer rib me or get insulted when I take my aeropress to theirs.


That bit


----------



## goodq (Oct 10, 2011)

Took this a while ago in a cafe. Couldn't agree more


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I have a couple of those mugs that the other half... errr... liberated... from our local starbucks when her friend paid a visit.

Actually pretty nice mugs to use and one has become my standard brewed coffee receptacle. It's currently holding a Kalita Wave brew of Guatamala El Libano Washed Caturra.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Last night (about 0300) I had a Costa coffee from a machine at the services. It was rancid. But like others have said, sometimes your choice is seriously limited. But maybe a soft drink would be the safer option.

I try to avoid these places, but sometimes needs must.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

About once every 3 years I NEED a coffee and the only option is Starbucks; I go in, buy the milkiest coffee I can - and still regret it instantly.

I seem to forget how bad it was last time.

It's never been finished - in fact I don't think I've ever managed more than 3 sips.

It always ends up in the bin; it's *so* bad, it's untrue.

I really feel at home on this forum when I read others echoing my thoughts on drinking coffee out - gives me a warm fuzzy feeling.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Thecatlinux said:


> i find the costa bean to cup machines in petrol stations fit the bill for an on the road caffeine hit , plus also if I bumped into any of you lot I would just say I was buying it for the big issue guy .


Why the hatred for the Big Issue guy. He's only trying to get along in the society where his benefits have been slashed due to the tax avoidance schemes of Starbucks and its ilk. Excuse me while I trip getting off my soapbox and adjust my halo.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

If I NEED caffeine on the road then its whichever energy drink is on special in the forecourt store. It may taste awful, but not as bad as burnt rancid coffee.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I used to go into Starbucks quite a lot with my other half, although she drinks tea so we'd both have a Chai Tea latté (which is quite nice). I have drunk their coffee in the Edinburgh outlet and didn't mind it tbh. Though after just coming back from Sheffield (visited Meadowhall) I passed when she asked if I wanted a coffee while we were there, and opted for a bottled drink from poundland instead. Although I did notice they were using a Mazzer Major.. We did pass a little kiosk called 'Grounded Coffee' which looked interesting (they did flat whites etc.) but there were no notes as to what beans they used so passed on that as well.

We decided to go home as I knew I would get a decent cuppa when we got back..


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

ridland said:


> Why the hatred for the Big Issue guy. He's only trying to get along in the society where his benefits have been slashed due to the tax avoidance schemes of Starbucks and its ilk. Excuse me while I trip getting off my soapbox and adjust my halo.


he doesn't actually exist in this instance ! (I'm Normally a contributor) I would never inflict my poor judgement on anyone , I don't feel to bad as its many months ago when I slipped and although being honest I probably wouldn't bother much nowadays especially with the Wemo i can switch on and be ready to go as soon as I walk in the door on my return journey, and on my outbound journey I will try and take a detour to a coffee shop to sample there wares if I have time , Norfolk is a bit Barron for decent coffee shops though.


----------

